# Problem with my King 5500 pellet stove



## Becky (Nov 29, 2013)

i purchashed this stove not long ago and have been having trouble. They thought the problem was with the vacumn switch and the guy who is working on it has to keep bypassing my vacumn swich. I also keep getting an error 2 onmy control panel. Any idea why the switch wouod have to be bypassed and why the error keeps coming up? Also, today i had sut coming out of the back of the stove\pipe.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## mralias (Nov 29, 2013)

Becky said:


> i purchashed this stove not long ago and have been having trouble. They thought the problem was with the vacumn switch and the guy who is working on it has to keep bypassing my vacumn swich. I also keep getting an error 2 onmy control panel. Any idea why the switch wouod have to be bypassed and why the error keeps coming up? Also, today i had sut coming out of the back of the stove\pipe.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky



Welcome Becky.

Sounds to me like there are a few issues here. Ash coming out the back of the stove pipe is a big clue that the stove is in need of a *big cleaning*. Error code #2 according to your manual is: hopper empty, auger output failure or jam, flame of fuel quality caused fire to burn too slowly or go out, electrical open in low temperature switch or wiring. I would suggest making sure the vacuum tube is clear of fines. That's #35 in you manual. *Clean clean clean* the entire stove including the vent pipe end to end, the T, make sure the OAK is clean as well. I suspect a lot of ash and fines (auger jam) are messing things up for you. Start with this and if needed further trouble shooting can be done. Let us know what you do and how you make out. Good luck.


----------



## mikkeeh (Nov 29, 2013)

Make sure you remove the 2 plates on the back wall on each side of the burn pot.  They notoriously get packed with ash and cause issues. I agree with mralias....sounds like in need of a good cleaning.  Think "leaf blower."


----------



## skibladerj (Nov 29, 2013)

Take a look at this for starters

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/us-stove-5500-series-addressing-draft-problems.118002/


----------

